# Yahoo to Enable Email Encryption For All Users by 2015



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Following Edward Snowden's revelations of widespread Internet surveillance, many technologists have been advocating for widespread encryption to counter the NSA, other spy agencies and hackers.

"Encrypt all the things" has been their cry. Google listened, and now Yahoo is the second major email provider to join the movement.

Alex Stamos, the company's chief information security officer, announced Thursday that Yahoo users will have the option to send end-to-end encrypted emails next year, enabled via a browser plugin.

Read More


----------

